# Has anyone tried these T8 retrofit LED tubes?



## mcfly (24 Feb 2014)

We are looking to upgrade the lighting in our Juwel 240 (T8) and I saw these yesterday.

Seems like a good hassle free upgrade, if rather expensive . We were wondering if they are any good for plants, maybe get one white tube and one colour plus?

Anyway These are the tubes in question:

 Superfish T8 LED ColorPlus Retrofit Superbright Tropical Fish Tank Discus Marine | eBay


----------



## ian_m (24 Feb 2014)

Problem is don't state any brightness or even power consumption. I suspect if like most LED retrofits they will not be as bright as T8 tubes.

Best I have found to replace Juwel T8's are these, but not cheap.
Eco Aqua LED  | Arcadia Aquatic

Do quote power but no brightness, though do say as bright as equivalent T8 tubes.

Best upgrade for Juwel 240 T8 would be Juwel 240 T5 highlight setup. At least you know what power and brightness you will be getting. (about 1500lm per tube).


----------



## Edvet (25 Feb 2014)

Don't forget that by switching to T5 you need more CO2 and ferts!


----------



## mcfly (25 Feb 2014)

Have done a bit of digging and have found that the 1050mm tubes suitable for a juwel 240 are 18W...

I've not found any other details apart from the specs for the 10w 600mm versions , I don't know how well the specs will scale but I pressume they use the same lights (just more of them)

par=22
lux=834
kelvin=7550


----------

